# Requesting days off?



## NYCtargetemp (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey quick question,

Is there a way to use the Zebra to request off or only the store computer? Computers are being used all day for some reason.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 9, 2021)

Go on to store computer to my time. Tell your tl or etl too.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Sep 10, 2021)

For now you can only do it at the store computer. I think soon we will be able to do it on the MyTime app. Make sure and tell your TL after you request it or it will probably get auto denied.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 10, 2021)

Ok so the first two replies are actually incorrect. You CAN access myTime on the Zebra. In the myDay app, open workbench, then go to quick links > applications > myTime self service. You can do everything on there that you could on the computers. I've changed availability, made punch corrections, requested vacation, etc all on the Zebra. You can even do trainings!


----------

